# Game of Thrones fan thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Right now I'm done with the first four episodes of the HBO version for Game of Thrones (not reading the books by the way since I don't have time) season one. It's riveting and very Shakespearean! Reminds me of his history plays in the politics and deep psychology of character. And who wouldn't want to be Tyrion Lannister?

Any other fans for the show or books here, particularly the show? I really like the HBO approach a lot... very raw and uncensored look at a fantasy society.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I LOVE the show!!! HAven't started on the books yet. But it's definitely Shakespearian. Really what makes the story stand out is the fact that the focus is more of a political drama over tons of fantasy elements. In fact, there are so few "fantasy" moments, other than the occasional creature or potion, that it's easy to take in the realistic aspects.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the show and read the books but I was not impressed by the last two book to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't have HBO, and haven't watched the show, but have read all the books 3 times through, along with the short story novellas and the World of Ice and Fire. I love it.

I have a group started for discussing it, as well - click on the community link above, then on groups, to get to it.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but after reading through all 5 books between the third and fourth seasons on TV, I had a really tough time enjoying the fourth season. I don't know what it was, but everything: the writing, direction, dialogue, etc.. seemed lazier and substandard compared to the previous seasons.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

trazom said:


> I don't know what it is, but after reading through all 5 books between the third and fourth seasons on TV, I had a really tough time enjoying the fourth season. I don't know what it was, but everything: the writing, direction, dialogue, etc.. seemed lazier and substandard compared to the previous seasons.


[Spoiler free!] I kind of have to agree. Especially when it comes to Cersei, who seemed waaaay to "one-note" for that season


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't really comment, as I haven't watched the shows. In the books, the characters definitely change over time, and facets of them become obscured, and new ones emerge. Cersei is a great case in point - her character, or at least our perception of her character, definitely changes. She goes from evil and conniving to a bit touched and teetering on the brink of madness, not helped by her obsessive drinking, a trait she once despised in Robert.

But again, I don't know exactly where the seasons fall in line with the books to know how what is happening in the series correlates to the changes observed in Cersei in the books.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> I like the show and read the books but I was not impressed by the last two book to be honest.


I have no problem with the 5th book. The 4th did drag at times, but the more I read it, the less problems I have with it. The one character, especially, that begins to be tedious for me as the story progresses is Danaerys. I feel like her character is stalling, and I don't know if that is intentional by Martin or not. Only time (perhaps still a LOOONG time, given how slow he has become in writing) will tell.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Great show! I never read the books and probably never will. To me Game Of Thrones and Breaking Bad are probably my two favorite shows of all time. I know you can't get further away from each other in genre with those two shows, but they have been the most riveting shows I have ever seen.

I can't wait untill the next season! I think the writing is fantastic!

V


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> I have no problem with the 5th book. The 4th did drag at times, but the more I read it, the less problems I have with it. The one character, especially, that begins to be tedious for me as the story progresses is Danaerys. I feel like her character is stalling, and I don't know if that is intentional by Martin or not. Only time (perhaps still a LOOONG time, given how slow he has become in writing) will tell.


I missed Sanza's story in the 5th book, I found her and Littlefinger's future plans really engrossing. I read the books in close succession so the supposed drop in quality in 4th and 5th novels didn't bug me as much. Some of Cersei's private thoughts were amusing to read. I'm anxious to see how she'll get her revenge on the church, but I'm not anticipating the next book to come out any time soon...or ever.


----------



## Wearezyrah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey! We're Zyrah, and we are obsessed with singing music from Films, TV and games. Anything EPIC really. Our first 3 releases, Assassins Creed, I See Fire and The Children from Game of Thrones, all went straight to number 1 in the iTunes classical chart which was pretty cool for a debut.
As The Children from GoT has just been released and the lyrics have been unknown..... Until now..... We thought we'd let you know that they will be revealed on our website http://wearezyrah.com/gameofthrones/ and we'd love you to follow us on Twitter @wearezyrah and RT #GOTZYRAH. The song is available on iTunes too, hope you guys love it. http://po.st/ZyrahTCiT


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have read the books, and also watch the TV show. Please note that there are some differences in the plot, and they are growing with each season. I also doubt that we will see any new instalment of the books anytime soon. If the TV series are still succesful, it seems that they will just continue after reaching the end of Book 5. 

Personally, the first 3 books I liked a lot (almost as much as my favorite Martin's pieces: "Dying of the Light" and the short story "A Song for Lya"), but the fourth and the fifth look a little bit stalled to me. The TV series are quite exciting on their own, and great entertainment, but I definitely prefer the books.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now I'm done with the first four episodes of the HBO version for Game of Thrones (not reading the books by the way since I don't have time) season one. It's riveting and very Shakespearean! Reminds me of his history plays in the politics and deep psychology of character. And who wouldn't want to be Tyrion Lannister?
> 
> Any other fans for the show or books here, particularly the show? I really like the HBO approach a lot... very raw and uncensored look at a fantasy society.


You'd have time to read the books if you'd turn off the damned television... just sayin'


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> You'd have time to read the books if you'd turn off the damned television... just sayin'


LOL. Indeed, if I turned off the television I would miss my favorite show The Wire .

Actually I don't watch much TV. I'm too busy being on tinychat all the time.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Furthermore, does anyone else notice that the actor who plays Bran Stark, as he ages throughout the series(and looks more and more like Nora Dunn), that the quality of his acting is decreasing? In the earlier seasons he played Bran with much more subtlety; now, it just seems like he repeats his lines with no feeling or interest in the character. I'm not sure why. Maybe he's not as interested in this part now that he's a wealthy teen?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^I've noticed that a bit as well. It's interesting since he's getting older than his character does in the books. 

I've read all the books, I loved them, and I love the show as well. As others said, however, I don't picture the 6th book coming out any time soon, so it will be interesting to see how the newer seasons deviate from the stories, since it's unlikely they'll cancel the show because the book material has run out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

As I understand it, Martin has told the show producers, in broad strokes, how it all ends. So in the event that something happens to him, they can finish the series, albeit with a little bit more creative license. I am hoping for book 6 by 2016. 

I have also heard someone float the possibility, if the show gets ahead of the books, of going back and doing the Dunk and Egg Novellas to take up some time - give a bit of back story and depth to it all. Not sure how serious that is.


----------



## beatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

I wanted to like this series, I see all seasons... I just can't get into it, dunno why.


----------

